# Water pump



## Trutherford (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyone else having problems getting a water pump? Been waiting for a month on a water pump to get the 100k service done. Dealership keeps telling me that GM says the part is in transit, yet it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Trutherford said:


> Anyone else having problems getting a water pump? Been waiting for a month on a water pump to get the 100k service done. Dealership keeps telling me that GM says the part is in transit, yet it's nowhere to be found.


That is first I have heard that. Few months ago the belt wasn’t available. Sorta crazy when GM doesn’t supply the parts.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I went with a car quest aftermarket lifetime water pump. Aftermarket is available for the DIYs. I saved my time and did it myself instead of waiting on the dealer.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I had a very fast turn around from GMPARTSNOW.com and they gave me a 10% discount for being a Veteran. I paid $223.64 shipped for Tensioner, timing belt, serpentine belt, water pump, idler pulley left, idler pulley right.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Trutherford said:


> Anyone else having problems getting a water pump? Been waiting for a month on a water pump to get the 100k service done. Dealership keeps telling me that GM says the part is in transit, yet it's nowhere to be found.


If this is not a warranty service, check to see if your dealer will install a customer-provided water pump. As others have stated, they are readily available online and in the aftermarket space. 

I had a similar situation with a diesel timing belt back order. My water pump went out (warranty) but Chevy held the vehicle for 3 weeks waiting on a timing belt from GM. Timing belts were available online but due to the warranty situation the dealer was required to wait for the part from GM.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Just have mine in now for a new pump.Dumped about a liter on the ground.Took it in and they pressure tested,dye tested and said they could find no leak.Said it was holding 20 lbs. pressure.Said to monitor and bring back if it happens again.Went to pick it up and they said they finally saw it leaking from the pump after heating it up really good.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Update on water pump.Picked car up and they said the pump wasn't leaking,it was where a hose connects to the pump.According to them they put a new clamp on it.That connection is under the cover where the water pump is.I will keep an eye on my reservoir and the ground.Side note they replaced the trans cooler lines they said were leaking.Seems they all leak at some point.Good thing for extended warranty on these diesels,one thing after another.I love the power,ride and highway mileage but these issues are really getting to me.What happens after warranty expires concerns me.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm looking at doing my 100k mile service here before it snows. Do any of you who have ordered or researched the water pumps have confirmation on the proper part numbers? This is what I have, but I'm not confident about the numbers, since I just sort of gleaned them from part sites here and there without a good, solid source:

Original 2014 Water Pump: 55568637
Current Inventory Water Pump: 55488983
Water Pump Gasket: 12855142
Aftermarket Pump (GMB): 130-3130

Can anyone verify these part numbers or provide part numbers or links to other aftermarket pump options?


----------



## dieseldr (Jul 28, 2018)

I just ordered these from GM parts direct, no ETA yet:








(click to get it to expand)


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

It's baaack.Just noticed a puddle of coolant under the car right around where the water pump is,coolant tank down a bit,probably 6 oz or so.Had been out earlier in the day and didn't look to see if there was any coolant when I pulled out.Noticed it when I went out for the second time so not sure if it leaked after driving(heating up the engine) or just sitting overnite.So back to the dealer who says at first they could see no leak with dye or pressure test but after heating up the engine noticed a leak at the hose connection.Sounds like there is either a bad pump or an external crack(block?) that they are somehow missing.I have chilton's online thru my local library but their diagrams don't show that area as a whole,I'd like to see a diagram just to get an idea.Anyway back to the dealer.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Update! Dealer called to say they replaced the water pump and a couple of seals?,didn't ask which ones at the time.They are going to replace the timing belt as well as it was contaminated. The first time I had it in and they said a hose was leaking.Anyway hope this doesn't happen again when i'm off warranty.I see a few on here with the same issue.


----------

